
The Most Beautiful Program Ever Written - tosh
https://www.lvguowei.me/post/the-most-beautiful-program-ever-written/
======
eesmith
The "it's so cool you can implement a Lisp interpreter in Lisp" people rarely
seem to appreciate Forth.

